# Muzzy Classic



## Michael (Apr 13, 2009)

So, who's going to the Muzzy next weekend


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 13, 2009)

It's on, like NECKBONE!


----------



## BOWNUT44 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd love to go but my boat is not set up


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 14, 2009)

I think we may try it this year too.


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Apr 14, 2009)

If nothing changes between now and then.....


----------



## SULLI (Apr 14, 2009)

team GETTIN  DEEP will be there


----------



## Jrocket (Apr 14, 2009)

SULLI said:


> team GETTIN  DEEP will be there



BECAUSE WE ALWAYS HIT BOTTOM!!


----------



## Michael (Apr 14, 2009)

I booked a room at the Vilage Inn today


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Apr 15, 2009)

Team bow deadly will be there


----------



## Brian Smith (Apr 15, 2009)

We'll see yal there!


----------



## StikR (Apr 19, 2009)

how many boats will be there?  I can't make it that weekend, but was trying to go Lake Gunt the weekend after.  That may be a mistake if all the carp are fertilizer by then....


----------



## SULLI (Apr 19, 2009)

i would guess 80 plus thats usally whats there but seems like there will be more this year.....i'm ready


----------



## Michael (Apr 21, 2009)

StikR said:


> how many boats will be there?  I can't make it that weekend, but was trying to go Lake Gunt the weekend after.  That may be a mistake if all the carp are fertilizer by then....



Don't worry, well only be shooting the biggest. You can still follow up on the little ones


----------



## StikR (Apr 25, 2009)

well, howd's the tourny go?


----------



## Michael (Apr 26, 2009)

StikR said:


> well, howd's the tourny go?



"We only shot the biggest"

That was the closest Muzzy I've ever shot in. Only a few lbs seperated the top 6-7 teams. We ended up in first with 505 lbs. Hoopty took 2nd with 504.5 lbs. John Hood and crew took 3rd with 503 lbs... The weather was great, 73 teams competed, a good time was had by all


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 26, 2009)

Mega-Congrats on a job well done, Michael.  Was expecting it to be a good one.  Thx for the great update & photo.


----------



## wack em (Apr 27, 2009)

Way to go Michael! 

Is that the new boat I see in the picture? 

If so it looks like yall broke it in nicely!


----------



## Michael (Apr 27, 2009)

That's it. Yes, I too believe winning the Muzzy is quite a debut  
While you know I bought the boat back in Jan with the plan of having it ready for the Muzzy, it was only in the past few days that things fell into place where I was able to take it. I still have several modifications to do, but that's just the nature of a bowfishing boat.... there's always something.

What happened to you and your new boat?


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 27, 2009)

Good job Michael, yall put it to everyone.  It was a close one for the top 10 teams for sure.


----------



## wack em (Apr 27, 2009)

> What happened to you and your new boat?



Ive been shooting a couple nights a week for a month and a half or so. I think I have most of the bugs worked out of the kicker now. Never been on Guntersville so I decided to hold off on the donation and spend it shooting the lakes around here that I know this year. I was kind of under the impression that Guntersville would have alot of grass and lilly pads making it hard to shoot out of a kicker boat but I guess not seeing that you and Hood took 1 & 3 out of kicker boats.


----------



## Michael (Apr 27, 2009)

Lake Guntersville is a great place to bowfish now, but it's a different lake after the Muzzy. Once the water warms up the hydrilla takes over. The fish are still there, but you have to have a different game plan. That's why I like the Muzzy so much. With the limits on the kinds of fish you can shoot, you have to have a plan as to how you are going to shoot the different habitats to fill your boat. Then you throw in over 70 boats and even the best plans get altered.


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 27, 2009)

Good Job this weekend Michael. Yall had a fine bunch of fish. Glad to see the new ride got an awesome first tourny win.


----------



## bowfisher1 (Apr 27, 2009)

GOOd JOB,CUZ!


----------



## S Adams (Apr 27, 2009)

Good job Michael.I don't know what place we came in,we only had 239#but had a good time.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hard to imagine what maybe a ton of carp might look like............or smell like after a few  hours in this heat!!! 

Sounds like y'all had a good time.


----------



## Michael (Apr 28, 2009)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Hard to imagine what maybe a ton of carp might look like............or smell like after a few  hours in this heat!!!
> 
> Sounds like y'all had a good time.



Now all you'll have to imagine is what they smelled like


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 28, 2009)

21,000 pounds is what was counted in, add more for all the cull fish, that was only 20 fish per team, I'm thinking around 30,000 pounds in that dump truck!! Awesome!!


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Apr 28, 2009)

Great time guys......Ill get some pics up soon.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Apr 29, 2009)

You could feed the homeless carp sticks.  Jimmy Carter said he used to eat them.........


----------



## Michael (Apr 29, 2009)

We brought home a cooler full of our fish, but most of the fish went to a distributer who makes cat food.


----------



## wack em (Apr 29, 2009)

Michael said:


> We brought home a cooler full of our fish, but most of the fish went to a distributer who makes cat food.



Tell the truth, you only saved them so that you could stop by the projects and give them away on the way home


----------



## Michael (Apr 29, 2009)

wack em said:


> Tell the truth, you only saved them so that you could stop by the projects and give them away on the way home



Give???


----------



## wack em (Apr 29, 2009)

Michael said:


> Give???



I forgot that you like to barter


----------



## markland (Apr 29, 2009)

Danggit Michael, I done posted that up on a new thread!!


----------



## Michael (Apr 29, 2009)

wack em said:


> I forgot that you like to barter



I haven't "paid" for Chinese food in years


----------

